# The 101.07300 Atlas/Craftsman



## westsailpat (Jun 29, 2017)

This is not mine and I don't know the owner . I think this machine is not real common as they were made 37'-38' , just posting it so you can have a look . (bummer about the compound slide)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cra...444160?hash=item3d3da849c0:g:P7AAAOSwrfVZR01K
A complete description here .
http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman6inchmk1/


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 30, 2017)

Right.  It only appeared in the 1938 Power Tools catalog.  In 1939, it was replaced by the 101.07301.  It has a 3/4"-16 spindle nose, #1 MT  (spindle and tailstock) and 1/4" through-hole in the spindle.  And no back gears.


----------



## westsailpat (Jun 30, 2017)

Well someone bought it .  Maybe they will check in here .


----------

